

Video claims to demo breathtaking Windows 7 features - johns
http://arstechnica.com/journals/microsoft.ars/2008/05/13/video-claims-to-demo-breathtaking-windows-7-features

======
sadiq
Breathtaking?

Having wasted time watching the video.. it's a tabbed file browser, ftp
functionality and shows a WYSIWYG webpage editor.

Either Vista's seriously lowered expectations or the author's got bad Asthma.

~~~
Morieris
Yeah, that was pretty underwhelming. Wake me up when they do something
interesting, like finally decide to drop the legacy core and run with a bsd
subsystem.

------
mixmax
"Microsoft begins work on the user interface last"

This is part of the problem that Microsoft is having. I'm pretty sure that
interface decisions and design aren't the last thing to be done at Apple.

~~~
j2d2
[http://moishelettvin.blogspot.com/2006/11/windows-
shutdown-c...](http://moishelettvin.blogspot.com/2006/11/windows-shutdown-
crapfest.html)

~~~
mixmax
Interesting read.

"The end result of all this is what finally shipped: the lowest common
denominator, the simplest and least controversial option."

This is probably the absolutely worst way of creating a good interface.

------
weegee
breathtaking? not. just more like Apple OSX. Yawn.

